

Show HN: Habit List 2.0 (iOS app) - ggualberto
http://habitlistapp.com/
Some of the new features in the app came from the comments the last time I posted here.<p>* App badges
* Passcode lock
* Daily reminders to check your list
* Data export (JSON)
* You can change the app font
* There's now a quick history view to see a previous day's list<p>The feedback we received last time was VERY helpful. So please keep it coming.
======
loumf
(in case anyone else was wondering)

What's New in Version 2.0

We’ve kept the interface streamlined and minimal while adding lots of new
features and refinements:

• Bar graph shows completion rates over time

• App badge shows remaining number of habits for the day

• Choose from 9 different fonts

• Schedule a daily reminder to review your list

• Passcode lock

• Data export

• Custom reminder sound

• Optional habits get their own badge color (dark gray)

• Refined interface and app icon

------
kozlovsky
To ggualberto - be aware you account are dead, so most HN users didn't see you
comments

